# شرح برنامج الـ Mastercam



## vip man (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احبتي الكرام قبل فترة وجدت ملفين لشرح برنامج الماستركام باللغة الفرنسية على هذا المنتدى 
والان نسيت اين​ وجدتها فأرجو اذا كان احد مرت عليه هذه الملفين ان يرشدنا لها 
وله منا الدعاء


----------



## ABERASIRI (3 يونيو 2010)

يا اخي 
هاي الملفات عندي كسف ابعتلك اياهن اعطيني ايميل او هاي ايميلي 
[email protected]


----------

